# 59 Apache project



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Traded my 54 belair for a 59 apache been wanting one for some time now. 
Picked her up saturday close to modesto got her home gave her a quick make over "just for now" since my pops sold his 60 impala he will be driving it while we build him his 61.
This has a dirty 250 straight 6 with 3 on the tree ill change it up once i decide which way i wanna go with it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got it home slapped some whitewalls and caps on her








Sunday scuffed it shot some colored primer


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gonna go to the swapmeet this weekend and grab some chrome to freshen her up. Carburetor also on order to get it on the street


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice truck! But daaaaaaamn I didn't know you offed the 54 for her.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:..........................................................


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Nice truck! But daaaaaaamn I didn't know you offed the 54 for her.


Yeah i already have a car and 54 needed way too much work so traded, ive always been a truck guy ive had about 4 50s trucks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Went to the swapmeet picked up some chrome


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Next is to pull out this eye sore and put together a small block just to get it on the street for this year. 
Going to update drive train get down about 10inces lower


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin good...... I know you ain't gonna fool around! TTT for the apaches:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Lookin good...... I know you ain't gonna fool around! TTT for the apaches:h5:


Thanks homie, gotta hunt down the cool shit then tear it to pieces. For now v8 and cruise it


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT for the homie an his badass truck!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the bump homies, got a decent running small block for the apache, pulled it this morning zero out of pocket just cost me labor. Gotta take it apart paint it new gaskets and throw it in.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

She will be coming to life real soon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

After i update the suspension on the apache and it gors down about 8 inces i will put on the trus


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Went to the swapmeet picked up some chrome


the colored primer look good:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie,











Got engine stripped will shoot some paint this weekend


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Another clean ride for you guys, you never waste any time! Looks good!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

ramiro6687 said:


> Another clean ride for you guys, you never waste any time! Looks good!!!


Gracias homie,










Sealed


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Came up today


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> Came up today


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SHRKNDCE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, cant wait to see that front clip on your truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a change of heart, going this route


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice cherry you built. all the rides that you and your family have built comes out t quality


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice. My brother an I are working on a 59 apache right now. Along side my 64 SS. Will be watching your build. Check his out at fatandskinnybros.com


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gone be a nice one!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Ill check it out bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked up some modern running gear today,


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Came up today


Nice score on this!!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice score homie.... I'm headed to Alaska this summer and they say trucks are plentiful up there so I may be getting into one too. Always wanted to build one too. I know it will be done right!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice truck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Nice score on this!!


Traded truck whitewalls for it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Nice score homie.... I'm headed to Alaska this summer and they say trucks are plentiful up there so I may be getting into one too. Always wanted to build one too. I know it will be done right!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks, been searching for a 59 project for a bit everything is coming together so easily. Hope you find a good one homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got cab today, 








Gotta remove all the leaf spring mounts e brake stuff and mock it up with newer running gear.


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Beast movidas........ Lovit can't wait to see it hit the callers bro.........:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Beast movidas........ Lovit can't wait to see it hit the callers bro.........:thumbsup:


Gracias bro, will one day gotta get to work soon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Cant wait


That is cool


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

hno:........:thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> Cant wait


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the bumps! 
Picked up some front winshield trim


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:facepalm:



SALVADO 67 said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> :facepalm:


:chuck:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

hno:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Orale Carnal! Looking Firme!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Impala builder said:


> Orale Carnal! Looking Firme!!:thumbsup:


Gracias carnal! Que dice el sexy4? 

Cut out some firewall plates today 

















Mocked up the visor


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


Lookin good, you don't fk around !!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! Did a little work to the suspension this yesterday waiting on 4 link and coil overs.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Cant wait


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you homie! 4 Linking it and c notch frame this weekend! :naughty:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Wheels will look nice on the truck


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:nice wheels


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks tru classics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

4 link in place 








Coil overs for the front


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mocking it all up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: good work bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: good work bro


Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Decided to get a stronger engine maybe some edelbrock heads


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

to save some heads from a late model truck will work........:naughty:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Im gonna research that homie thanks











Loving this trokita


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Im gonna research that homie thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i like the primed color look.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias, concidering going with og colors


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias, concidering going with og colors


thats the same i thought to do with my ride, but end having a family set down and let the wifey and kids choose the color for my ride


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> thats the same i thought to do with my ride, but end having a family set down and let the wifey and kids choose the color for my ride


Nice! Thats cool i thought about it but just want a classic look my lady will say royal blue.


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Seen this in Huntington beach yesterday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Badass cameo! Thanks for sharing homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Nice! Thats cool i thought about it but just want a classic look my lady will say royal blue.


I don't think the royal blue will give it a classic look that you going for, but then again it might


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not at all, im going to look at 50s - 60s colors wednesday


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Been following you on Instagram! nice updates brotha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Been following you on Instagram! nice updates brotha


Thanks! Whats your ig name?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Firme! Makes me want to find a truck!:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Firme! Makes me want to find a truck!:wave:


 Thanks bro ive always been a truck guy :wave:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

That's clean.........yes I will be doing a truck next considering the cars are getting overpriced.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Trucks are definately cheaper and faster to build. Plus they just look cool!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks! Trucks are definately cheaper and faster to build. Plus they just look cool!



I have too many kids to put in a truck!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks! Whats your ig name?


Same as here


----------



## 6t2_impala (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice Bro!!!!! it looks so much better in bigger pics then on instagram lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

6t2_impala said:


> Nice Bro!!!!! it looks so much better in bigger pics then on instagram lol


For reals huh lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Same as here


Cool request sent


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mock up continues


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice truck , really nice components


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

allpaid4 said:


> Nice truck , really nice components


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Really nice choice for a project!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bro if you need to pick up the Chrome mouldings for the spears on the bed I just picked these up last month, "strips" from Bills truck shop out of Canada, "4 end pieces" from Jim Carters truck shop in Kansas, your Trokita is looking Good Bro.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Bro if you need to pick up the Chrome mouldings for the spears on the bed I just picked these up last month, "strips" from Bills truck shop out of Canada, "4 end pieces" from Jim Carters truck shop in Kansas, your Trokita is looking Good Bro.


NICE!!! Yes i contacted with carters truck end pieces are $285 plus strips from guy in canada. I WANT SOME! You building a trokita?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

So decided to go with air ride so started to set it up with brackets


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> NICE!!! Yes i contacted with carters truck end pieces are $285 plus strips from guy in canada. I WANT SOME! You building a trokita?


Yeah I have a GMC short box, big window, I have a long ways to go as $$ lets me, did the chrome and picked up some accessories now body work and slamming it are next. I like your build Bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!! Looks sickkk! Post up a thread


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some trim thanks to the homie shark duece


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear bags in place aired up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

All stainless and bed side trim dropped off to get polished/chromed


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

tpimuncie said:


>


Damn dude looks baddass cant wait to see it done. Cool to see one done lowrider instead of lowrod


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks man, its a little mixture but only on drive train rest is going on old skool look. Ive picked out some colors on it just gotta mock up engine/trans then comes all apart to prep frame for paint. Thanks again ill post pics as i make progress.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Progress is coming along and looking good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

what color combo?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oldride said:


> Yeah I have a GMC short box, big window, I have a long ways to go as $$ lets me, did the chrome and picked up some accessories now body work and slamming it are next. I like your build Bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Got some trim thanks to the homie shark duece


Looks Good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Looks Good Bro :thumbsup:


Thank you man appreciate it


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Mean looking stance!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> So decided to go with air ride so started to set it up with brackets


Did you have to notch the frame to clear your tie rods ends


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Curtis Fisher said:


> Did you have to notch the frame to clear your tie rods ends


Not at all still has bout 3/8 inch clearance. My homie is doing one and he did but his clip is from heidts


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Looks badass!!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

_Orale homie ...La trokita is lookn chingona .. forgot you had this project going on!
will have have to keep checking in on it.._:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin strong bro! :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias the apache is going on the back burner for a while purchased a 59 impala gonna focus on this until icomolete it. Apache will still get stripped to bare metal and epoxied.









My new project


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias the apache is going on the back burner for a while purchased a 59 impala gonna focus on this until icomolete it. Apache will still get stripped to bare metal and epoxied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie, picked up some skirts and door egde guards for the apache


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep the fire burning on this project. The five can be finished later.......:x:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Lookn Bad Ass Luis


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

That's going to be a sick truck!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias for comments! Will continue to do minor things to the apache while i finish exterior of the 59 for this summer.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias the apache is going on the back burner for a while purchased a 59 impala gonna focus on this until icomolete it. Apache will still get stripped to bare metal and epoxied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fk, you have your own tow truck ese????:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish! Haha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trus


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck!


tpimuncie said:


> Trus


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE RAYS ARE THEY FOR SALE? KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

npazzin said:


> fuck!


 :thumbsup:



MODELA30 said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE RAYS ARE THEY FOR SALE? KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


 Theyre on my 61 sorry not for sale


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Trus


looks locote Homie !!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> looks locote Homie !!!


Gracias homie! Hows your truck?


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias homie! Hows your truck?


my truck is on the back burner too trying to buy a house this year thanks for asking :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that troka is bad homie, I know it aint a 59 impala but damn don't just let it sit lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> my truck is on the back burner too trying to buy a house this year thanks for asking :thumbsup:


Nice! good luck with that house homie!



npazzin said:


> that troka is bad homie, I know it aint a 59 impala but damn don't just let it sit lol


 Thanks bro, im not im still stripping the rest taking epoxy primering it and working on the frame but I did order all new glass and frames /power windows for the 59.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

tpimuncie said:


> Trus


:fool2:


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

You have an amazing Troka!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you! Some more updates 








Paying my nephew to strip it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

That kid gets down!! NIce to see a non lazy ass kid these days..All my kids want to be inside playing video games and shit!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah he does! makes me proud! Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit hes lucky to have a pops that will teach em this type of shit!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats my nephew, my little girl is only 3 but gonna teach her as well!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

oops my bad, its all fam though


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes sir!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias homie, picked up some skirts and door egde guards for the apache


 What are the skirts off of?


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Clean truck


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Thank you! Some more updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Loco, I know of another truck that could use his skills :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

J B said:


> What are the skirts off of?


55 stepside they need work to fit properly but its just adding fiberglass to sides, should be minor work.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Looks Good Loco, I know of another truck that could use his skills :thumbsup:


Gracias, his second day stripping it got the hood and bed left. Just wanna get it in epoxy and go from there. Dont have much money but i can do metal work and bodywork mean while.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

J B said:


> Clean truck


Thank you


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Very nice.....


 Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Old school body work under all that filler


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

that's a bad ass looking truck cant wait to see it finished


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! 
Went to a swapmeet scored some spotlights for it and some hubcaps for the stocks.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking Good Homie, I like those copa's


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!
> Went to a swapmeet scored some spotlights for it and some hubcaps for the stocks.


Lov all the moves ya make can't wait to see it come along!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!
> Went to a swapmeet scored some spotlights for it and some hubcaps for the stocks.


Bro what size are your tires I like the look.


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice truck like how it looks laying on the ground


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Looking Good Homie, I like those copa's


:thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> :thumbsup:






SHRKNDCE said:


> Lov all the moves ya make can't wait to see it come along!:thumbsup:


Gracias homie! 



oldride said:


> Bro what size are your tires I like the look.


:thumbsup: theyre my stocks from the impala 205/75/14s silvertowns 



47bomb said:


> Nice truck like how it looks laying on the ground


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a new column for it today, gonna run a 61 wheel until i come up on a 59 wheel


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

Theres 59 steering wheels on speedway but there alittle pricey


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Hit up last minute Houston if your not able to find one local or on here


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homies, I have one just rough, ill get me a repop smaller version when its at that point .


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias homies, I have one just rough, ill get me a repop smaller version when its at that point .


Whre you been perro?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Whre you been perro?


Sup Gee! Im in So Cal right now attending a graduation.


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

looking good ............ :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SAM1 said:


> looking good ............ :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

damn fool! id have to eat ramen noodles for a year just to catch up lol! that's gona be a bad troka!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

npazzin said:


> damn fool! id have to eat ramen noodles for a year just to catch up lol! that's gona be a bad troka!


 Thanks bro theyre inexpensive parts one day I hope to drive it for now just drains my pockets :facepalm:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:nicoderm: QUE ONDA!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats up bro, hay nos vemos at midnight mass


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been damn hot up here no working on truck but have been messing with colors i see some candy touches on this truck in the future


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: been to hot out here in Texas also. Got some rain for the pass two days to help cool things off......


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro, yeah we been having some texa heat ourselves. I dont know what happened to my photobucket tripping out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks bro, yeah we been having some texa heat ourselves. I dont know what happened to my photobucket tripping out


 your going to have to upgrade your account. Another member was having the same problem


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> your going to have to upgrade your account. Another member was having the same problem


Gracias


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Never seen a trokita with a autronic eye so here goes,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took some pieces to get blasted yesterday front end parts


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Took some pieces to get blasted yesterday front end parts


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some tires for the apache today


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good Bro, we both got tires for our Trokitas yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> looks good Bro, we both got tires for our Trokitas yesterday :thumbsup:


Yes sir!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn I love this truck!!! wanna trade lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> Damn I love this truck!!! wanna trade lol


Lol thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Was messing around sprayed some stock wheels for the apache 
















Gonna pull it out soon and do some work


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking good bro


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bad Ass :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

my fav year by far, that trucks gona be bad!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been a while since messed with this so pulled it out gonna mount the spotties and start doing some metal patches on the fenders and cabs soon.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


Damn truck lookin badass on the ground !!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks gee!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pops helped me today do some more stripping today


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

OH Chit...!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> OH Chit...!!


Sup gee!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Pops helped me today do some more stripping today


Looking Good Homie, I like the way it looks in Black :thumbsup:


----------



## trippin' (Mar 5, 2012)

bad ass :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bad azz loko I've been on the hunt...looking for a solid apache..if u got any leads shoot my way loko thanx in advance ......


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you homies slow progress but its coming along.










Shaved the center dash 








Hooked it up with a v8 emblem


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

gabela433 said:


> Bad azz loko I've been on the hunt...looking for a solid apache..if u got any leads shoot my way loko thanx in advance ......


Thanks, man ill keep my eyes open i wanted one for a while before i found mine.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

that dash looks good nice and clean looking will look bad ass when it is painted, and that emblem looks cool to :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Trus



damn!! this look is just perfect! its coming along real nice!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> that dash looks good nice and clean looking will look bad ass when it is painted, and that emblem looks cool to :thumbsup:


Thanks bro yours is coming out super nice!! Keep it up :thumbsup:



ivan619 said:


> damn!! this look is just perfect! its coming along real nice!


 Thank you homie


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump for a bad ass Truck !!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well picked up an almost new vortec 350 not rebuilt but new from a aeroman a good friend and chevybombs.com co creator also bought a march performance track system and some other goodies.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

*APACHE*

nice look are those wheels 14 x 7 ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, yes 14x7 classics restored from freakytales


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Well picked up an almost new vortec 350 not rebuilt but new from a aeroman a good friend and chevybombs.com co creator also bought a march performance track system and some other goodies.


that is clean!!! so Juanito decided not to drop this in his 48, you came up on this one Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> that is clean!!! so Juanito decided not to drop this in his 48, you came up on this one Bro :thumbsup:


Thanks!! Decided to go 261 inline yes thats why i made the 1300 mile trip lol well pomona too


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: Bump for a bad ass 59


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Badass truck bro:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> :thumbsup: Bump for a bad ass 59


Just like yours homie :thumbsup:



low4ever said:


> Badass truck bro:thumbsup:


 Thanks!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clean fleetside


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Got engine mocked up 


















Gonna pull it in garage tear it back down finish welding send out for powder coating. Got some base matched to valve covers for engine today


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

bump for the homie !!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


Badass:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! More progress pics will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice bro:thumbsup: cant wait to see more pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Made a few adjustments for bag clearance got the stance right


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotta remove old brackets finish up welding and send to get coated.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

this is gonna hit hard !!! when u break it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias old ride! You too Gee! 
I just hope for a clean reliable cruiser, did some more work on it last night and this morning. Im no pro just learning as i go 


6 in pipe for driveline notch


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not sure if powder coating or spraying frame, depends on colors i decide to paint truck. Had my heart set on antique bronze and cream until i saw a badass apache from the bay area too close for comfort then decided black and grey but theres a 49 chevy those colors in town so back to square 1.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Polishing the stainless lines in spare time when i cant make alot of noise haha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

This bisch is gonna be bad as fuq when it's done!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias! hoping it stands out from the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias! hoping it stands out from the rest :thumbsup:


I don't see you having a problem with that homie!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: looking good Loco that motor looks chingon'


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> I don't see you having a problem with that homie!


:biggrin::x:



oldride said:


> :thumbsup: looking good Loco that motor looks chingon'


Thank you homie! your fleetside looking badass as well :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

VERY NICE......IM GONNA TEAR INTO THE 58 TOMORROW AND GET STARTED:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> VERY NICE......IM GONNA TEAR INTO THE 58 TOMORROW AND GET STARTED:h5:


Post up a thread! Lets see some action


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's frame looks long a hell without the cab and bed on it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Right, especially on rottiserie.


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work being done


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :fool2:


Haha! Thanks for the interest in my build homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CLEAN:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Haha! Thanks for the interest in my build homie


The quality that you and your family put into the rides that you all have built, who would have an interest in them. If I was able I would send my ride to you to build


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

that truck is looking Firme :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## F.C.Fury (Dec 30, 2013)

:worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice touch to this troka


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

never paid attetion to trucks but this shit here is nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie, always been a truck guy


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ready for some patching and strip the bottom of cab.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

damm, this gonna be one bad truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


CustomMachines said:


> damm, this gonna be one bad truck! :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro, progress been slow rebuilding engine in my 61 at the moment.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

So let me get this straight. you got a 59 a 61 and the apache as a project?! well fuck that. thats some cool shit :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CustomMachines said:


> So let me get this straight. you got a 59 a 61 and the apache as a project?! well fuck that. thats some cool shit :thumbsup:


 Yes except the 59 is still a project as well. Its painted with running gear but still needs glass, interior, etc


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Little more work on lunch break today


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

RagTreySS said:


> View attachment 1035753


 :roflmao:mamon! sola no se va hacer bro and im not down with "in due time" lifes too short for that shit:nono:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

that looks crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> :roflmao:mamon! sola no se va hacer bro and im not down with "in due time" lifes too short for that shit:nono:


I agree buey, life is too short and my car's been down too long. "in due time" that's Edgar's catch phrase ya.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

DAMN LOOKING GOOD LOC


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mocking it all up trying to align panels.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

das gonna be one bad bish


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking good loco, what's the color ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Looking good loco, what's the color ?


Gracias bro, just some factory 57 colors I was thinking about doing but didn't care for them after all


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NmE60 said:


> DAMN LOOKING GOOD LOC


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

tpimuncie said:


> Little more work on lunch break today


This is a badass pic right here.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump for a Bad Ass Truck !!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

*~CHEVY TRUCKS FEST~:thumbsup:*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Little metal work this morning gonna try to get it drivable soon


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump for a bad ass 59


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Bump for a bad ass 59


Gracias homie yours is motivation for me.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

that dash looks killer good job !!!! the whole truck looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro 


Column in place gotta get steering linkage to rack and trans hooked up


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking Good Loco :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie slowly pero hay vamos


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Linkage and booster in place


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Modifying some skirts to fit


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

[/URL


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> [/URL



this is a cool shot !!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Radiator mocked up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

looking good bro, first truck i ever drove was my dads big green Apache (road warrior) as he called it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick! Any pics?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Changed it up to a holley instead


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

this truck is coming out solid !!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

Very cool truck. I really like the way your build in going. Can't wait to see it done. I do have a small tip that will help with the enjoyment of driving it. You might want to add a steering shaft support, either before or after the shaft U joint. IMO, after the joint, before you get to the rack. With the lengths of your shafts, you will get flex and that will make the steering feel sloppy, it can also cause the Ujoint to contact the header. You can get a Unisteer steering shaft support from jegs,summit,or where ever for about 25.00. Here's a pic of what I'm talking about.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you yeah i do need something like that.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Exhaust shop bound this morning


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

HELL YEAH !!!!!!!!!! thats what i am talkng about !!! looking good what type of exhaust are you putting on ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie got some magnaflow 2 1/4 pipes


Also got a harness


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Tucked up high so no dragging when its low


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Great build! Loooking forward to the progress. :Thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Here comes the fun


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

not big on trucks but again, damn i love this project. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you im trying to set it apart from most of them.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

looking good brother!!! You make it look so easy.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie its work not that easy lol


Didnt wanna run billet gas pedal so hooked up a 60-66 truck set up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ready to run all the wires and bring her to life soon


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Bad Ass Loco !!!!! everything you are doing to your trokita I wish i had those skills to do to mine :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

don't see no clamps on that fuel line hno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

oldride said:


> Bad Ass Loco !!!!! everything you are doing to your trokita I wish i had those skills to do to mine :thumbsup:


Gracias! You can learn homie dive in there if you fuck up redo it that simple. ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

npazzin said:


> don't see no clamps on that fuel line hno:


Right! Not yet gotta get wiring hooked up adjust valves then fire it up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well heres my clearance on electric fan ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Fly wheel wouldnt work so had to swap it out


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice Progress Loco :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie, did some body work last night


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well since you bumped it i have some progress pics gee









Not bad in two evenings


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Well since you bumped it i have some progress pics gee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You drillin out spotwelds??damn son!! great work!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Gee, just trying to keep up with you baller


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Truck is coming along nice :thumbsup: you put in a lot of work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> Truck is coming along nice :thumbsup: you put in a lot of work


 Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been a couple weeks since ive touched my truck decided to put in some work this evening.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

this is coming out clean !!! good job Bro !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good in black


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally located a stock bench seat nothing fits like og


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Trying to load it up with some factory options


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice touch


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good loco !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie, its not gonna build itself


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Went with the tach force gauge cluster


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Went with the tach force gauge cluster


DAMN SHOWOFF!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Great build


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking good primo


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

DIPPINIT said:


> Looking good primo


Gracias carnal


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

59 impala sold so now time to get back on this


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> 59 impala sold so now time to get back on this


That 59 came out nice  this truck gonna go red to?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you, no its going smoky blue 2014 fj cruiser


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a bad ass motor picture


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

esta chingon! este trokita !!!!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Thank you, no its going smoky blue 2014 fj cruiser


Damn it !was hoping it was going to be Ramirez red lol looking good ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha actually doing a 60 fleetside in red for my pops lol


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Truck is looking badass homie!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

nice progress loco


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Haha acmight have toally doing a 60 fleetside in red for my pops lol


Dam brotha that's coming hard .I might have to build one for my son so I can have it .....lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha ^^


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

BADASS Luis!!!


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

This project came out sweet.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

67Joe said:


> Dam brotha that's coming hard .I might have to build one for my son so I can have it .....lol


i might go out makin me a son tonight. i want one too. :naughty:

a big YES for this project. keep goin on them tru's man they give it that unique look.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha! Thanks i tried some daytons on it and didnt do it for me


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

gotta run the spare on the side


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a badass truck. How much $$,$$$ would it take for you to come off it?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DIPPINIT said:


> This is a badass truck. How much $$,$$$ would it take for you to come off it?


Throwing out five figure offers already


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah he dont mess around when he throws offers, my apache is not for sale going to finish it and cruise it just like i did with my 61.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Man the only thing bad I can say about this truck is it's not mine  
Badass brother! You definitely did a great job on her!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Supreme59rag said:


> Man the only thing bad I can say about this truck is it's not mine
> Badass brother! You definitely did a great job on her!


 Haha, Thanks homie!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

tpimuncie said:


>


that looks mean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


Look like they taking up space and need to be shipped


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Nice truck


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Chingon Trokita right there!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

dash is sick


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sell me the grille guard off that bubble for my 4 door!! :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

http://youtu.be/1PZ6RmEAJg0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> http://youtu.be/1PZ6RmEAJg0


That's bad ass! Love this trokita!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Color bar is in


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

[IM[URL=http://s305.photobucket.com/user/tpimuncie/media/54%20belair/9CD6AE62-6823-443F-A13E-3A9B6134EDA7_zpsvnwj4ldh.jpg.html]G]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn225/tpimuncie/54%20belair/C01FC449-4CFF-4703-BD69-A7BED30C9857_zpsjc9bruew.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

why you gotta make us all look bad !!  Nice work carnal!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha gracias carnal, well update on truck air bags coming out installing 8" cylinders and pumps


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Haha gracias carnal, well update on truck air bags coming out installing 8" cylinders and pumps



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Set up on order but with 4 dumps


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that's gonna look nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro yeah i think so too


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

Beautiful truck. Love the setup too!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

My favorite Lowrider on LIL


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

What wiring harness are you using bro.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

nwa_fo_lyfe said:


> Beautiful truck. Love the setup too!


 Thank you bro :thumbsup:



RobLBC said:


> My favorite Lowrider on LIL


 Thanks bro its different that for sure 



ABRAXASS said:


> What wiring harness are you using bro.....


 American auto wire #500481


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

CustomMachines said:


> i might go out makin me a son tonight. i want one too. :naughty:
> 
> a big YES for this project. keep goin on them tru's man they give it that unique look.


I'm getting those same rims made in 13s for my 67.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

67Joe said:


> I'm getting those same rims made in 13s for my 67.


 Nice! someone said they couldn't because of hub being so big but I thought ive seen a set before. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Well its time to break it down and prep for paint, the long process begins


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

BADASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

DIPPINIT said:


> BADASS!!!!!!!!


Hi bud! ^


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn! Lovin the Build!! Keep it up!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Firewall looks slick Tocayo :thumbsup:

Won't be long.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn the best color combo possible ^^


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hit the firewall again


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bed came off and apart


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Body work it coming out nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Testing my bodywork


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Yo homie, I Like ur truck build. I'm starting to build my own '59 fleetside too, but I'm lookin arround for parts that I want.
I got some pics out of your topic. Hope you can get me on the way with info about it.



tpimuncie said:


> Thanks for the bump homies, got a decent running small block for the apache, pulled it this morning zero out of pocket just cost me labor. Gotta take it apart paint it new gaskets and throw it in.


Does any SB easily fit in a '59 Apache? I have a 235 incline but looking arround for nice SB?




tpimuncie said:


> Picked up some modern running gear today,


I like this. From what kinda truck or car is this front and axle?





tpimuncie said:


> Gracias carnal! Que dice el sexy4?
> Cut out some firewall plates today
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find a visor like this?





tpimuncie said:


>





tpimuncie said:


>


Where can I find the big whitewall tire and the small whitewalls?


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

TtT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent ^


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## franky63wagon (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good bro love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias^


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Found the shade i was after


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice paint color. We all was sure the truck was going to be red....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'm gona get me one of these next.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks...Haha thought about it


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

LOVE the color


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:worship:Nice work!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Playing with dash making trim fit on sides then im pretty much ready to spray cab


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

SICK!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks dog


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Have a 59 el camino steering wheel im going to run but im adding impala paint dividers so i can two tone it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nice


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ta chingona la trokita


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

bad ass build homie big fan of the old skool trokita


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Doing great work!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting close to spraying cab wet sanded


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Oh man I remember when you started this build or atleast when you post it the first time on here lay it low...now you already painting it. Looking mean n clean tha trokita. *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, its been 2.5 years already since i got it didnt plan on taking it all apart and doing hydraulics and stuff but it is what it is.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Had my little girl helping me out last night


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dayum


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro, 



Got the hood ornament in yesterday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Looks great


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

firme is this the one cidella is doing the impala interior for? i seen it on the book of faces and figured its this one cus the rims


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah this is it ciadellas is hooking it up


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT for the trucks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Raising floor 2" so used og cross member for that factory look


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Showoff!!:boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not showing off until the custom pumps come in lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

comin together nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bed floor mocked up took it all back off finishing body


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks man


Lookin good Luis!!:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks gee!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Started buying batteries early since theyre pricey halfways there lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice work on the interior. Going to look good once put together


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuken sick man. Is that gravity fed set up?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks yes its a hoppos gravity fed set up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bad ass truck!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 1stsix4 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! Amazing truck bro, and you did all that from home? :drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks brother! Yes all in the driveway/garage


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats all for tonight gotta work tomorrow early in the morning.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautifull...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That Color is on point goes good with that body style


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!





Didnt want to run a impala steering wheel decided on a custom built updated wheel with the old school look ill spray it this weekend


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Spotlight mirrors back from chrome


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 1stsix4 (Jul 15, 2012)

That's tight! Everything is looking real nice. Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mocked to set up rear cylinders


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Thats all for tonight gotta work tomorrow early in the morning.



Tucked in bumper and raised it


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, this build keeps getting better and better!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You build some nice rides!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I love this build, great work brother!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you my brother! Gonna be a hell of a daily driver!




Quick mock up so i can add the two tone


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

aweeeeeeeeee damnnnnnnnnnnnn!! lookin good carnal


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> aweeeeeeeeee damnnnnnnnnnnnn!! lookin good carnal


:thumbsup: *THANKS BRO!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think most would of gone for a brighter color but that is :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bad ass truck. I bet your FERD neighbor hates looking across the street.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!! Ford hasnt moved since it was brought there


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

skirts will be icing on the cake


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes! Actually had a little time this morning after dropping off my little girl at school. 




Trimmed now need to work the flange for them


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Gonna be real nice when it's done brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats clean


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice color choices


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Very nice paint n body work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!! Colors really starting to grow on me


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks killer man!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Te avientas Tocayo


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEAUTFUL GOERGOUS COLOR COMBO CHOICE bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

HOly CHIT ESE!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn Bro you are getting down on this truck! Props to you!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

I just might still your colors


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

ja-keem said:


> I just might still your colors


What are you going to paint? 
ppg color code 5860 is neptunium green dark green is called noble green (Honda color)


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mocking the visor before last blocking and color


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bad Mutherfucker...........


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

no lie homie i look at this thread all the time you got a classy ass build dog not to many get the idea between flashy and classy this troka is a touch of class all the way


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Your is work amazing bro. Good job! :+1:?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homies!! The positive comments fuel my drive to get it completed faster!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Wrap those tailgate chains in clear rubber tubing.
http://www.classictruck.com/category/1955-59_Trucks_Tailgate_Items_Tailgate_Chain_Covers


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Firme trokonon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sprayed it that nos green underneath


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

59 big window fleet how ca. U go wrong
Love this truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

What did you use to attach the dealer emblem?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

It came with a double sided tape


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Picked up some modern running gear today,


DID YO BUY THIS ALLREADY FABED UP OR IS THIS A SECTION OF ANOTHER CAR? REAR ALSO!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

This specific ifs is designed for 55-59 trucks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Air bag brackets removed and new hats installed for cylinders and springs


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

a
re you going dros now?? If so do you want to sell your air bag stuff? got a 46 Im collecting parts for....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes going hydraulics sorry already got rid of stuff


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

More stain


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You did a nice job in the bed of the truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

:fool2::worship::thumbsup: badass truck it's so classy! Built not bought! I give guys like you and your family much respect!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!! 




Time to get the rear cylinders mocked and finally welded in place.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> You did a nice job in the bed of the truck


x2 :thumbsup:

Are those center stainless strips precut or can you get them in any length?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> x2 :thumbsup:
> 
> Are those center stainless strips precut or can you get them in any length?


Thanks! these are specific for the 58-59 fleetsides but they do make univerals youcan cut down


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear bridge made


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear cylinders installed


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sick.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn , coming out clean Compa ! Can't wait to see it in person somewhere somehow !


----------



## Astx283 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice pick up truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Is the black primer or sealer. What is the point of sealer? I'm not a pro painter but I try an try agin. I normally just keep priming an blocking till I'm ready for paint but I notice on my paint jobs that when the paint chips it chips alot. Will sealer help this?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!! The black is a high build primer i use a 2k sealer right before i apply the base color. Ive had great luck and believe me im not a pro painter by any means i learned trial and error in the garage/driveway. I strip to bare metal, epoxy primer, bodywork over epoxy then high build primer block etc 400 grit then sealer then paint.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Quick mock up


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Green glass in


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ive been following yur build since the beginning and you just seem to be getting better and better bro. I cant wait to see this trokita on the magazine stands!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Green glass in


Looking good. Green glass is the way to go with the color you choose


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!! The black is a high build primer i use a 2k sealer right before i apply the base color. Ive had great luck and believe me im not a pro painter by any means i learned trial and error in the garage/driveway. I strip to bare metal, epoxy primer, bodywork over epoxy then high build primer block etc 400 grit then sealer then paint.


Bad ass Compa , always love when a guy not only makes the effort to learn and succeed but do it in the damn garage !!! Anything is possible if you try it...


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

If you ever have any questions on body n paint stuff , get at me homie . I'm always down to share what works for me and trouble shoot stuff as well . I do it for a living so lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!! Appreciate it!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

CLEAN!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you sir!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope you don't mind me asking,but how much did this set up cost?:fool2:
View attachment 1778618


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

$3500 still playing lol


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

tpimuncie said:


> $3500 still playing lol


Gotta pay to play I say lol


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

tpimuncie said:


> $3500 still playing lol


Gotta pay to play I say lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes sir!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Started to work the skirts since they dont repop them for 58-59 fleetsides


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:worship:Makes me want to buy a truck now!:worship:


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Is that s modified original or a skirt off a diff Chevy car you trimmed down ? Either way it's lookin real nice Compa !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!

They are factory over lay skirts not sure if ford or mopar but were close enough for a flange y sas!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

TTT:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont want any speakers visible inside so came up with this idea to hide them inside the fresh air vents.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

4s in the vents, 6x9s in the corners just for some oldies and corridos


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks brother




Got all the hoses ran lifted her up with jumper cables and one battery


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

This truck just keeps getting better. Nice build!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

What he said^^^


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:worship:
:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!! Feels good after a lonnnnnng build


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

This trokita is badass


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

TTTuffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


>


damn bro I'm jelly, jk niceuffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

This truck needs a room of its own


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol Gracias!! 





Seat is ready to get dropped off tomorrow to get covered.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn !! Getting real close Compa ! Looking baaaaaaad


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks compa! Seat went in today did a little more work this evening


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://instagram.com/p/-DafN3wPvh/

Hooked up my custom built color bar


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

THAT COLOR BAR IS SICK!:worship:


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

tpimuncie said:


> Haha thanks bro


MADRE SANTA THAT IS REALLY NICE!!!!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

What a beauty! That color looks perfect on it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


2 of my favorite


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks 





Mock up of seat


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bad mofo!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!



Cleaning up the bed area


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Shes ready to fire up tomorrow


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been seeing this one on Instagram. Makes me want a truck


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up the bed area


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

Keep coming back to your build just to get my blood pumping and keep me motivated on my Monte. Just fucking beautiful bro


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:shh:


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

TALK IS CHEAP said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:
> View attachment 1792201


That's a sexy ass Kimber and I love those fucking grips bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS!!! And thanks for posting it too bro! Lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Man that color bar/ instrument cluster is cold blooded bro. Badass apache too.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!!!


Nice video


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Puro chingon!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

Clean bro


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!!!


 Nice video clip :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Are u gonna leave the yellow tops alone or ? Maybe some kind of match wood grain covers or somthing?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS!!!




Have these


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well that settles that.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes sir only painted 2 still need to paint the others il put them on after the hydraulics are all 100% tested and completed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yep. They are finishing piece. Pop them on and pop a top


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://instagram.com/p/-xkktjwPi7/


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://instagram.com/p/-xkbTkQPir/


Quick 15 sec videos i have on ig


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

59 apache looking chingon bro keep it rolling...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias!


http://youtu.be/wU3DZI0L5Tc


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/wU3DZI0L5Tc


Baddass!!!

Here's one for sale… http://www.oldride.com/classic_trucks/715562.html# 

Keep the pics and videos coming!


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

badass video bro! setup is topnotch.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

What's the first show you plan on attending Compa ?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bombs United is what im planning


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Drove her into the garage today still need to bleed brakes to get all the air out


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

How many beers were drank during this build......


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Couldnt even tell you how many modelos were needed to keep my hydrated during the last 3 years on this build


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

bass 59 homie looking firme


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tpimuncie said:


> Couldnt even tell you how many modelos were needed to keep my hydrated during the last 3 years on this build


Over 3 yrs. In my garage thats about 3000 dollars lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol yeah true


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work on the truck? What's the plans for the burban in the back


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you, going to put in a stock granny 4 speed sbc and some whitewalls leave it stock. Its faster and cheaper


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see this one at Santa Maria.......


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!! Never thought about that but that would be cool!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Drove her into the garage today still need to bleed brakes to get all the air out


Beautiful! I need those wheels for my 67!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! These look good on just about anything!



Used to roll them on my other car but they belong to the truck now


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn bro this truck is badass, every aspect of it is amazing. You out did yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

De pansaso homie!! Haha..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias homie! Lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cd player made it home today and started wiring the gauges


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My daughter loved the 61 now she says the truck is her favorite lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Awsome job main


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> My daughter loved the 61 now she says the truck is her favorite lol


Looks so good out in the sun! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


>


man this came out slick! muchos respect :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> My daughter loved the 61 now she says the truck is her favorite lol


It's hers now!! LOL 
The truck reminds me of my first Lowrider magazine my pops gave me in 1980. Time travel... Beautiful truck and a perfect color for it too.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Looks good brutha!


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

Can't wait to be at the "just showing it off" stage with the Monte


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My christmas present test drive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

man oh man that thing is badass


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cruised it to work trying to break her in but keeping close to home so i dont have to push far lol


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn ! Just too damn clean primo


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

bad ass brotha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS!! Been working on cleaning stuff up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Glad to see this nice stuff coming out of peoples personal garages. Very nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


>


This truck is sick! What color is that??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Neptunium green nissan altima color


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Dope ass pic...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Found some nos goodies that not alot of people have on their cars


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> Found some nos goodies that not alot of people have on their cars


Sick!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias, took it out for a cruise last night


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

when u gonna spray that hood?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotta do bodywork to it been cold n rainy once i get some decent weather ill finish it off


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Flashlight holder in


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Still need to figure out a gas pedal for it


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Still need to figure out a gas pedal for it


Put the Big Foot one on! Lol. TTT for this bad ass troka.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Side glass in panels on


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow Luis it jus gets better and better..
great work unbelievably nice bro!!
Ready for them classics whenevers lol


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you sir! Trade for two sets of nos daytons?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Had to shorten tracks to clear the blinds


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Man, very nice.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hood finally off and started the bodywork


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Thank you sir! Trade for two sets of nos daytons?


LOL


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Wheels powder coated? or sprayed?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Are you painting panel by panel? *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah been panel by panel


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

[/URL


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Finish em drive them


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


>


Looking good! What'd you do with your Tru's?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro theyre just chilling in my garage ill put them on after i take it to some classic car shows


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Yeah been panel by panel


*How are you keeping the paint looking blended correctly? Ive notice you and Gallo on here are painting panel by panel as well. Ive always had guys tell me to never paint panel by panel because of blah blah blah even though it seems more convient because of time and work. Could you give me some of your advice? Thanks *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

No trick bro just shoot at same temp mix it identical and comes out pretty close


----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

tpimuncie said:


>


Chulada... congrats for the bad ass work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

First stroll in the rain


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Haven't checked in on this one for a while. Put them Tru's back on! :roflmao:


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

beautiful truck man gotta love seeing your work paying off no better feeling


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that mother fucker go hard


----------



## NR93 (Jan 29, 2016)

This Apache looks awesome laid out and shiny :thumbsup::biggrin: Beautiful Truck!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> Haven't checked in on this one for a while. Put them Tru's back on! :roflmao:


 Thanks for your opinion i always like having 2 sets of wheels for my cars to change up the look, i like them both.



13s4life said:


> beautiful truck man gotta love seeing your work paying off no better feeling


 Thanks brother! feels great to have it almost completed! looking forward to having my weekends back instead of doing bodywork. 



NR93 said:


> This Apache looks awesome laid out and shiny :thumbsup::biggrin: Beautiful Truck!!!


 Thank you!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked up a 48 coupe to play with "budget build"


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Picked up a 48 coupe to play with "budget build"


Thats how it starts… :thumbsup: Watching.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah it is but just keeping this to a minimum 




$50 dollar engine and stand fires up last weekend


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> Picked up a 48 coupe to play with "budget build"


props homie for saving all these ranflasuffin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I seen that 48 when you posted it on instagram...I was like ah man this vato gonna do it again! I hope you start another thread like this did with the trokita...I actually learned that building a firme ride can be done at home. *uffin:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Yeah it is but just keeping this to a minimum
> 
> Your minimum is a lot of people's maximum ??


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that mother fucker go hard


Just about sums it up!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS!!!! Thanks for all the props its just a nice driver the chicken coupe will be just a quickie not trying to dump alot of money into it. Getting back to the truck i finally finished up the tubs and installed them.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Just gotta snug the bolts


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice simple And clean


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Picked up a 48 coupe to play with "budget build"


Nice budget build project.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

1000 then 1500 grit


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Donated the 560s and cross bars to the 48 coupe so time to look chola again!


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: chingona


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Donated the 560s and cross bars to the 48 coupe so time to look chola again!


WHOAW!!! Nice


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Finally getting around to finishing it up


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://youtu.be/wb0tj5pCF9c


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

sounds good!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!!




Working on the skirts now


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I know I'm in the minority, but man do i dislike skirts on any vehicle. Still a bad truck though, haha.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol everyone has an opinion brother i like it with and without skirts in reality bro im just building it for the next owner next year it will go away then ill get to build my rag bomb ive been dreaming about for the last 5 years or so


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Better view of the whole pic


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Skirts just make it look so lowrider in my opinion lol


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Con faldas y que.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Skirts are done just gotta color sand and buff em before the show in san jose next week


----------



## EliasG (Mar 10, 2014)

Con faldas o sin faldas sta firme


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Ima write an email to lowrider to get you on that role model videos they doing on YouTube carnal.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Badass truck out there carnal!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mixteco said:


> Man Ima write an email to lowrider to get you on that role model videos they doing on YouTube carnal.


Hahaha thanks bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Badass truck out there carnal!!


Thanks Gee! Whats up with my 61 rag?


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks my brother! Well officially going to a car show ive never been a "car show" kind of person i really enjoy just driving my cars but this one will have a different atmosphere


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks my brother! Well officially going to a car show ive never been a "car show" kind of person i really enjoy just driving my cars but this one will have a different atmosphere


I sure everyone will be amazed at the work you put into you truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks brother! 

Well had a great time people were really cool


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Man, that truck is badass. Great job


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Skirts are done just gotta color sand and buff em before the show in san jose next week


needs 10" extended a arms jk bro truck looks great


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol thanks i like the old school butterfly i dont care for the posotive camber look on any car


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!:thumbsup: 
:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Scored on a rare set of nos rails


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn them rails look sick!:wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Baller!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GRACIAS!! Wish i was a baller actually i dont i love sleeping and knowing my door is not getting kicked in by the feds


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My town sucks for cruising nobody comes out but it doesnt stop me from taking it out to the grocery store lol


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

uffin:*Orale looks cool carnal...man you're probably not as bad as I am in country town Florida lol ... *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol gracias 





Since nobody cruises i drive this thing pretty much daily to work and local stores


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Pamper run....lol 

You need a matching cool for the beer run


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Love everything about this truck, it's perfect, rails set it off


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to get a cooler and paint it to match! Thanks man appreciate it! I do like the rais alot myself!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> I need to get a cooler and paint it to match! Thanks man appreciate it! I do like the rais alot myself!


That will be a nice touch when at the park or local cruise


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Nice touch to this troka


What happened to the cooler


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Would end up chipping my paint with the juice plus would kill the passenger side view ended up giving it to my friend painted it to match his apache


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Only pic i could find


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Would end up chipping my paint with the juice plus would kill the passenger side view ended up giving it to my friend painted it to match his apache


Gotcha. He has a nice truck


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah he does,


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Little make over


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice carrying rack


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Took a 192 mile road trip to a car show last weekend


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Turned out to be rewarding


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Turned out to be rewarding


One of many to come. That's a nice bomb next you at the show


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

OGMIDWEST said:


> Nice!


Thanks brother


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Decided to go fuel injection on the apache after driving the bubble top for 5 years with fuel injection going back to carburetor kinda sucks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Recently joined a club.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations on becoming a Oldies member


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking sick brother.:nicoderm:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Did the fuel injection come as a complete kit?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> Did the fuel injection come as a complete kit?


The wire harness and ecm is one order, then intake is seperate 



I dont care for the air filter looking for the rectangular filter but nobody makes it anymore so either gonna fab a metal one and paint it silver or get a billet one made pricey though close to $400 done.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Make one from aluminum. That why you can polish it out or paint it. Cheaper then getting one made out of billet and more of an option then metal


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> Make one from aluminum. That why you can polish it out or paint it. Cheaper then getting one made out of billet and more of an option then metal


On it!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to go grab some 3 3/4 pipe to use as the opening and weld it to the plate to use as the mock up, just needs to clear t-stat housing for the hose clearance


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://instagram.com/p/BNI-wwgAueS/

Fired her up this evening! Super smooth and great throttle response love it!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

That setup looks clean brother. :yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro! I love it really woke up the engine!


----------



## johnson321 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pimp it up with tha flow www.proteinpulvertest.no


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Updated valve covers


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Added autronic eye


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Your working on the wrong ride


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Working on them both lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn that looks super nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six1nine_cali (Mar 6, 2015)

Fckn A bro that truck is bad ass, job well done !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like it time for me to make trip out WEST!!!!


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

r
really nice truck to bad most of pics are gone
don't know what it took 61 olds taillights in a fleetside


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

just got the new Lowrider Magazine.Congrats on your feature!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

cruzingratiot said:


> r
> really nice truck to bad most of pics are gone
> don't know what it took 61 olds taillights in a fleetside


Cool!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> just got the new Lowrider Magazine.Congrats on your feature!


THANKS!! Stupid photobucket


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://imgur.com/gallery/wEC6h


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://imgur.com/a/2ovl4
I cant figure this thing out


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

COPY THE "IMG" LINK AND PASTE IT IN HERE. IT WILL POST NICE BIG PIX.... THE LINK WILL HAVE IMG BEFORE AND AFTER THE LINK


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I got on the pc and figured it out but on iphone cant pull it up with the app


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

duncun420 said:


> COPY THE "IMG" LINK AND PASTE IT IN HERE. IT WILL POST NICE BIG PIX.... THE LINK WILL HAVE IMG BEFORE AND AFTER THE LINK


this.
also be sure to uncheck the "retrive remote file" box


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

here u go


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

my thread shows you how to embedd images via imgur

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...ture-hosting-website-instead-photobucket.html


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://imgur.com/gallery/3OiZM
Still cant get the bb code to pop up on iphone app


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Your truck Is my favorite truck by far


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

In love, beautiful work.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Gold leafing and pinstripes on the tailgate looks good


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Its different not used to it

https://instagram.com/p/BhmlEiigs-n/


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

Still can't get passed how beautiful this truck is. You did a helluva job on the build. Much props homie


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely stunning! Well done!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!! I may sell it soon i have a new project


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Family cant cruise in apache needed a bigger vehicle


----------

